# Who says a JD can't get along in a mbuna tank?



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Below are a few pics of my JD in and all mbuna tank. He is the lone JD in the tank.
















Below are a few of his tank mates:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

To answer your question: most people's experiences. Neat set-up, though.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

.

I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think anyone sayÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s it cant be doneÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

Its just not encouragedÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

:fish:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

She's looking a bit stressed too. Though, I think if I put my male JD in with my Africans, they would be running.....maybe.


----------



## scottbla (Jun 26, 2011)

my 3 jd's killled 2 of my mbunas lol  but loves my ob peacocks


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I put a jack dempsey in my tank once........ He is not in there anymore he died with small haps.......


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

not a great idea...

you can put also a piranha...  
maybe this can work sometime but when your jd mature it's not a good way to maintain fish...
sometime we need to make a choice... i don't recommand this at long time...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Curious as to how long the tank has been running in it's current setup.
More power to you if it's working :wink:


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

how do u deal with the difference in water chemics???


----------

